# jpeg-8 portbreaks things



## edwinoakes (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to the forums, but am not really new to freebsd. I thought I posted this last night and it hasn't appeared. I must have done something wrong.

I did a portsnap to update my ports directory. I then attempted to install the hplib3 port to my freebsd 8.0 release system. After some time the port stopped with an error in graphics/jpeg. The error said something about not being able to install jpeg-8 as jpeg-7 was already install. There were direction saying to make deinstall and then make install. Since most software versions are downward compatible,I did not expect a problem doing this. After doing the make deinstall and make install in graphics/jpeg I restated the hplip3 port. After some time it again stopped reporting an error that what ever dependent port it was in could not find libjpeg.so.10. 

Shortly afterwards I found that emacs would no longer run.

Follow a web search, I found a suggestion that running portmaster -r jpeg-8 would update all the dependent on jpeg-8. This did not update all the ports it found, some stopped with an error 1. I decided that running portmaster -r -R --force-config jpeg-8 might fix the rest of the dependent ports. Some additional ports were updated but there were still some that aborted with an error 1.

I tried to run emacs and it was still broken. I decided to try a pkg-delete on the existing emacs22 package and then make and install the emacs port. Emacs would now run but with an error.

I quit for the night and shutdown my computer.

Yesterday morning when I started the computer, it booted into the console, but would not open X11. 

Thinking things were just getting worse, I overwrote the entire current system, from a tar backup. The system is now working as it did before and I don't seem to have lost anything.

This still leaves me with needing to install hplib to allow me to print to a hp officejet 6000 printer connected directly to my local network.

Any suggestions would be appreciated,

Edwin Oakes


----------



## phoenix (Feb 22, 2010)

Update the ports tree.

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING.

Then use portmaster to upgrade jpeg and re-compile everything that depends on it (will take a long time).  `# portmaster -r jpeg`

Then, finally, install the hplib (hplip?) port.


----------



## edwinoakes (Feb 23, 2010)

Because I had done a make deinstall and then a make install on graphics/jpeg, and then overwrote my system with from a backup, I had both libjpeg,so.10 and libjpeg.so.11. I don't think this mattered.

I was able to successfully install print/hplip3  with "pkg-add hplip3" . I should have done that in the first place!

Edwin Oakes


----------

